# "canvassmate" changes the way you knock doors!



## canvassamte (Aug 5, 2013)

How many folks out there have tried to find some kind of map-based solution to keep track of their sales reps and their leads? How many different apps and websites have you used, only to be disappointed by each?

Your search is over. Enter: canvassmate - the pin-on-a-map app you've been looking for.

canvassmate is a real-time mobile solution designed for companies with no 
effective means to gather and process vital information available in the
field or to supervise and maximize the efforts of their outside agents.

Features include:
- Drop pins on a GPS enabled map-overlay.
- Create and assign territories, with optional .KML file map overlays.
- Collaborate with multiple team members on a single map/survey.
- Track field agents in real time with a "bread crumb" trail.
- Create industry and client specific surveys.
- Upload and download data via .CSV files.
- Track client responses and campaign effectiveness.
- Upload AnythingWeather HailSwath reports directly onto your canvassing map!

For just $29/month (for up to 5 users) canvassmate eliminates the need for pen-and-paper canvassing and allows you to effectively monitor your outside sales reps, all at once, and all from your office.

Please visit http://www.canvassmate.com to register your free 10-day trial today.


----------



## Wislon Roofing (Nov 10, 2013)

canvassamte said:


> How many folks out there have tried to find some kind of map-based solution to keep track of their sales reps and their leads? How many different apps and websites have you used, only to be disappointed by each?
> 
> Your search is over. Enter: canvassmate - the pin-on-a-map app you've been looking for.http://wilson-roofing.com/ Vancouver roofing company 604.700.5405
> canvassmate is a real-time mobile solution designed for companies with no
> ...


Interesting, I will give this a try.


----------

